# How do these look on your screens?



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Took some pictures for a friend over the weekend. I did some retouching in Lightroom and thought the exposure looked good. I got to work today and they look dark. How are they viewing on everyone elses screen. 

I am using a 17" HP laptop screen for editing.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks great, cute kids, congrats to ya.


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

They look good to me


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

fine


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

They look real good. Your computer screen at work is probably not calibrated properly.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Exposure, focus looks good to me. Skin tones seems a bit off, what was the light source?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Color balance is too warm, too much orange. I'm viewing on a calibrated monitor.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Light source was normal house lighting. I additionally used my sb-600 bounced behind me.
I did warm them slightly post production


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I took the liberty of doing a color adjustment in LR4 and came up with this that looks more natural to me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Also, if your web browser supports it, make sure you have color management enabled. Safari and Firefox support it, but firefox does not enable it by default.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Pocket what settings did u throw at that pic?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'm on a different computer at work and don't have access to LR right now. But all that I did was use the white balance tool in LR and clicked it on the gray colored panel of the gaming console on the shelf behind them, near its' left edge above the yellow stripe. It looked to me like the most neutral gray in the photo, and the white balance tool did it's magic from that one click setting the color temp/balance and tint accordingly. I did not touch an other adjustments at all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Little more info

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/white-balance.htm

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/levels.htm

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-editing/neutral-gray/


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info and the tip on the white balance tool. I had seen it but hadn't started using it. I will for sure be using it in the future. I held out on lightroom for a long time thinking I didn't need to drop the cash on the program man i couldn't have been more wrong. This program is amazing.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the original WB better but then I typically prefer warmer images.


----------

